
NSA tracks Google ads to find Tor users - lelf
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57606178-83/nsa-tracks-google-ads-to-find-tor-users/
======
tempestn
The image of the Tor Browser is somewhat misleading, given that it would not
allow this tracking via third party advertising cookies, at least with its
default configuration.

